# A fattie stuffed with...another fattie



## wutang (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been posting much here since the crash. This was originally posted elsewhere but I though it would be worth sharing.

Made a pizza fattie today but wanted to build it a little different. I took one pound of ground beef and 1/2 pound of italian sausage and mixed together. Then separated it into two piles. Took half a pound of the meat mixture and rolled it out, topped it with mozzerella cheese, pepperoni, onions, green peppers and mushrooms that had already been sauted and cooled. 


Then rolled it up into a little fattie.


Then rolled out the remaining one pound of meat and topped with the same ingredients. I also dabbed some pizza sauce and added some black olives to this layer


Then placed the little fattie at the end and rolled the big fattie around it to make a double fattie.


All rolled up


Tossed a few pepperoni slices to crisp up on the top near the end. It smoked for about 3 hours with pecan and cherry.


Sliced open


Zoomed in a little. You can definately see the double layers. 

Thanks for checking out the pics.


----------



## grothe (Mar 11, 2009)

A thing of beauty Wutang!!
Great job....


----------



## wutang (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks grothe. Since everything got wiped out-those are now my first points!


----------



## pignit (Mar 11, 2009)

_Holy Mowleeeeeee!_
*




*
*That's Shweeeeeeeeet!*


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Wutang, that is a work of art!!! Looks awesome....


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 11, 2009)

I now have fattie envy!

Nice work!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow that looks good!  Such a fat fattie.  Love that there are 2 rings of meat and that the entire outer layer is such a beautiful ring of smoke.
Great job wutang, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

This forum and the creativity of the members continues to amaze. That is a work of art, and looks delicious!  Points!

BBQ Eng


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 11, 2009)

Very Nice!
It make me wanna lick my computer screen!


Points!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 11, 2009)

That's way too cool...smoke penetration all the way through the outer layer, clear in to the fillings! Nice choice of fillings, too. Looks really neat with with double layer of sausage. Keep that thin blue coming!

Eric


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Its moments like this that Im glad Im not a vegetarian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













. Awesome Awesome Awesome


----------



## fishawn (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweeet!....Only sausage can make sausage better...


----------



## the iceman (Mar 11, 2009)

That's amazing. I think I gained a few pounds just lookin' at it.


----------



## ek1353 (Mar 12, 2009)

I read this forum a lot and when I think some things can't get any less healthy for you someone always pulls through with something like this. That looks amazing. I am going to have to try that. Great Job


----------



## got14u (Mar 12, 2009)

yummy


----------



## c2s (Mar 12, 2009)

This site has to be a vegetarian worse nightmare. Between there just being meat and how many might be convert back to meat from what's made here.


----------



## nick (Mar 15, 2009)

Wu,
That last pic is *over the top!*  That IS a work of edible art! Beautifully done!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

You got a lot of flavor going on there!  Nice work


----------



## jaye220 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow...points for that for sure.


----------



## wutang (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody. This thing was great. I guess I gotta make them all this way now.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG! that looks amazing. my veins started to seize just looking at it. IT HAS TO TASTE AMAZING! Great Job!


----------



## rivet (Mar 16, 2009)

I. am. impressed.


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 16, 2009)

For a great job and nice qview


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks awesome.  I just did my first fatty and while it turned out and tasted great...this thing should be illegal in most states.  First thing I noticed too was the red meat that got the smoke around the outside compaired to the darked meat in the middle.  

Great job, we all bow before you


----------



## guvna (Mar 20, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## braggjr (Mar 20, 2009)

Man that looks good. Nice little heart attack all wrapped up in one. Been lurking for a while. Had never heard of a fattie before. Something from up North maybe? Going to have to try that! Thanks for the time and effort.


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 21, 2009)

THat Is TOtally WICKed!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 21, 2009)

Wutang - I've learned lots from your smokes but this has got to take the cake!!! Nice work on getting the 2nd roll of sausage to neatly cover the first, with more toppings!!


----------



## wutang (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments and points.

Should I do a triple fattie next for go straight for the quadruple??


----------



## kookie (Mar 21, 2009)

Would that be a super fattie?........lol ...............Looks good..............


----------

